# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Pflegepraktikum in Schweden

## Lenman15

Hallo!

Ich bin im 1. Semester und habe vor dem Studium bereits einen Monat Pflegepraktikum gemacht. Nun wrde ich gerne mindestens einen Monat ein Pflegepraktikum im Ausland machen, am liebsten in Schweden. Hat denn jemand hier ein Pflegepraktikum im Ausland gemacht, am besten in Schweden, und knnte mir Tipps geben bzgl. an wen ich mich wenden sollte usw.? 

Vielen Dank! 

Lg Lennart

----------

